# Youth Season, First Deer, MONSTER BUCK!



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Went to Defiance County to help my little cousins and some friends deer hunt this past weekends special youth season. My oldest cousin, 11 years old, shot his first deer, a monster of a buck. He droped in after a short 20 yard run with a 75 yard lung shot. His father was so proud, and it is one amazing deer. Huge mass, big spread, big G2's, 3's and 4's, great brows, perfect typical and not a single deduction. Basically the buck we've all been dreaming about.

It was shot Sunday afternoon in Paulding County.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow thats a great buck, even better first buck. I am sure he is hooked now.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice deer! Congrats!!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on the nice buck
geowol


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great buck! Congrats to your cousin and his monster first buck!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one beautiful buck! Congratulations to your cousin. He sure knows how to start off a hunting career.

By the way, you need to teach the little guy how to lighten up a bit. He looks like he is all business. I would have been grinning from ear to ear if it were me.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That had to be a great experience! It's sure going to be hard for that youngster to top his first now, but what a problem to have hugh


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Way to go! That is one heck of a nice buck! Bet he can't wait for the next one to come along :!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

what a beast congrats!!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Gorgeous deer. I'm sure that one will be talked about for years.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow! That is a nice one.
Congratulations!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

real nice buck!!
you can tell that he WANTS to smile but also wants that "eh,no big deal" look about him!
very cool! 
btw,i use to visit paulding quite often when i was younger.my grandparents were the ministers of the paulding nazerine church for many years.my great grand father was the mayor of paulding for a while.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't know how he could contain himself, I couldn't! It will probably take a few years before he realizes what a brute that buck is, you just don't see deer like that. Seems like every year one person in our group gets a big buck, but none compare to that one. 

I have my fingers crossed for next week, looking for the monster :! .


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats little man. 
i have 30 yrs. on ya and i'm still looking for a wall hanger


----------

